# HELP! coolant leak



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay I got the motor back for the brute today and get it in go to fill it coolant and it started leaking out the inspection hole at the bottom of the water pump. Can any one tell me what I need to do?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, you need 49063 (Mechanical Seal) and 11060 (Gasket). When you change it, it will be a pain, but it will come out from the front, just have to mangle it up a bit to get it out. Just be careful that you don't mess up the casing. If not, you'll have to take off the stator cover (14031) in the second pic. That will cause you to have to get more seals and gaskets. To get the new one on, I took a socket the same size as the seal and tapped it in a little at a time.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup..X2


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, how does it come out? With a little force it seems like its in there pretty good, do I have to just give it a good pull?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

can anyone tell me how it comes apart?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have not done it, but I understand it comes out from the impeller side. Without a seal puller I assume you do it like replacing a main shaft seal, a little dig-n-pry. Don't scratch the cast or the shaft though..whatever you do. Might see what the manual says. you can get one from MIMB.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I got the manuals and every thing but they are telling me that I have to pull the stator case off and push it out from behind. If I do that then I have to buy like 3 or 4 gaskets instead of buying just the mechanical seal for the water pump and the gasket for the impeller housing. I guess I just want to save time and money.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i did mine and i pulled the stator case off to seal it back up i just used gasket maker to put it back together, it was cheep and didn't take long.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That's what I was trying to explain in my first post. You are "supposed" to tap it out from the back which is going to take more work and seals. I've taken mine out before and they can be removed from the front, just have to mangle it up to get it out. It is a piece of thin metal with a strong spring with a porcelan ring that rides against the impeller. If you pull it, it will just stretch the spring and pop back. You just have to take a pair of small *****, flathead screwdriver, and some time...if not, you'll have to take the stator cover off and replace a few more seals and gaskets. Watch your fingers on that cover if you go that route. That magneto is strong...you can lose a finger.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Well today just isn't my day, I ended up getting the old one out, I pulled the spring out drilled two holes and used a slid hammer it worked pretty good. I ended going to the dealer and picking up a new one used a big socket and hammer and ended up breaking the porcelain ring now I have to wait for a new one to come in on order(I got the last one in the whole city).

Thanks for the info gentleman.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

At least you know how it works now...lol. Glad you got it going. It's not too bad doing it that way. Kinda a pain to do it the other way, have to drain the oil and all. A 5 min. 10 dollar job turns into a 50 dollar 2 hour mess....


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate when stuff goes like this, I was looking forward to jumping onher and having some fun but I guess I'm going to have to wait now.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i just got mine back together changing the starter gear and mine is leaking too. it was fine before. i dont see why its leaking now. its always something.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

It seems if the glue separates from the bladder on that little porcelain seal it no good any more, thats what happened to mine.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

guarino113 said:


> i just got mine back together changing the starter gear and mine is leaking too. it was fine before. i dont see why its leaking now. its always something.


 
mine also leaked when I changed starter gear also, but it stopped and hasn't leaked since (6 months). don't know why it started then stopped leaking though?!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont know its crazy. im gonna try to take it back out and put it back and see what happens. cuz i didnt pry on it or anything.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i took it out this morning and it is cracked. noone around here has one in stock so i had to order one. no riding for me this weekend. :aargh4:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

same thing happened to me it sucks!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man hope you get it up and running


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well i figured out why mine was cracked. it has two little slots or whatever. not really sure what they are. but they fit over top of the shaft a certain way. i think i put it in sidways and tightened the impeller and cracked it. im pretty sure thats what i did. so if anyone every takes it out make sure you put it in the right way. if you didnt already know about it.


----------

